# "Dual" Brand Subwoofers/Products



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

*"Dual" Brand Subwoofer.. *

_..whats the deal with "Dual" Brand Subwoofers??_ They got to be really cheap... I haven't heard anyone say that that have decent bass capabilities in their subs. They are always on sale at Bestbuy every other week.. every week in the damn summer... 

FYI - 
I'm so skeptical about that brand that I would never recommend any of their products to anyone.. 

*Anyone that has any positive feedback on "Dual" Brand stuff.. please elaborate.. i'd like to hear it..*

BTW [from my experience]_ "Bazooka" Brand is garbage to.. [only good for low volumes]_


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

thier pretty good, thier budget subs. not good but not bad either. thier is better for the money tho


----------

